

ShowHN: A Chrome plugin to deal with the HN's 'Unknown or expired link' - ksat
http://ksat.me/chrome-plugin-to-fix-hn-unknown-or-expired-link/

======
backwardm
Whenever I see the "unknown or expired link" error, it serves as a reminder
that I just spent too much time browsing HN, again.

That said, the error sure is annoying so I just installed this. Thanks for
making it.

~~~
ksat
Thanks!

------
uslic001
The plug in does not prevent the Unknown or expired link error for me.

~~~
ksat
It won't prevent it, will just reload automatically when the page expires

------
tdburn
Glad to see that I'm not alone in this frustration

